# Tail size



## Mack12

Just curious...but, Mack's tail is so long (22") he is 24 weeks old and weighs in the 50's..just going by last time he was at vet and adding a few lbs. and is around 22-23" at withers(hard keeping him still to get exact for this post). Parents were big..I really dont remember there exact size..but pretty big dogs. Is he just gonna be huge, normal? and is his tail just a freak of nature thing or is this again kinda common. Im just trying to get an idea..this is my first GSD. Ive included a pic of him on "his couch". He now just can sit there and look out the window as his tail hits the floor and then continues...He is a total trip. Love it.


----------



## Elaine

His tail is not an indicator of potential size, his feet are. If he's still got huge feet in relation to the rest of his body, he will be a bigger boy. 

I have a dog with an extra long tail that I complain about all the time as his tail knocks bars in agility on a regular basis, but he is a normal size dog. Some dogs have long tails and others don't. It doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Mack12

*feet*

Thanks for the reply...I always thought he had big feet for his age..kinda reminds me of of a kangaroo between the tail and big feet! Anyway, I took pics of his feet with a measuring tape and also a soda can to give size relevance. Again, I have nothing to compare this to since he is my first GSD. Im not concerned if he will be big or not...he is awesome. It just fun to talk about and try to figure out.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

He does have a really long tail. My GSD has a long AND fluffy tail. The thing is deadly to any beverage container sitting on the coffee or end tables. I am down 4-5 wine glasses.  

Scarlett has HUGE feet too and she is quite big for a bitch (27" and her back is very long too).


----------



## Mack12

She is a big girl..I know what you mean about the collateral damage! My friend and I got pups around the same time and we were trying to figure estimate by the end of the year how much we would be down$ due to eaten for broken items. lol


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Koda's mom is Vallie vom Kirschental. Koda grew fast and stop around 10 months, he was a whopping 70 lbs at 5 months old. 

He is now 17 months and weighs 87 lbs. He is 26 inches tall. He is very lean.


----------



## Bear GSD

My pup has a super long tail as well. It's very fluffy and the hairs of his tail hit the ground when it's down.
He has always had a long tail and I always thought that he would just grow into it, but somehow it has grown with him, lol.
He's only 10 months old right now, so I suspect he still has a little bit of growing left.
It will be interesting to see how long his tail ends up!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Some dogs have long tails and some have short tails. Keefer's will drag on the ground if it's relaxed, Halo's is kinda stubby, lol!


----------



## Mack12

Its great hearing about everyones experience...lol It seems like he grows daily..now im dealing with a floppy ear. Lost last two teeth last night.


----------



## Good_Karma

WOW that is the longest GSD tail I have ever seen!! I thought Niko had a long tail, but your dog's tail is CRAZY long LOL! 

I had to go measure Niko's tail, it's only 17 inches long


----------



## blackshep

My pup has a really long tail too!


----------



## gmcwife1

Going from the Samoyeds that carry their tail over their back to our first GSD tail was hard!!! I knew it would be total destruction of anything on the coffee table and it sure is 

We measured Nita's tail at about 5 months and it was 17" long, we'll have to measure it again and see what it is now 2 months later.


----------



## Mack12

Would love to know if Nita's tail grew or if she is growing into it


----------



## Jag

I got a coffee table where it has hinges so you can raise the flat surface.  I found this a GREAT help after having several glasses, etc. wiped off the table by GSD tails! It also has a cut stone top so if they do happen to knock something over before I have a chance to raise it, no wood is ruined. It was a great investment!!


----------



## SueDoNimm

I measured and my dog's tail is about 22 inches long (it's hard to get an exact measurement.) He's 30 inches at the shoulder and pretty straight backed, so it doesn't look super long, but the tip does touch the ground when it's relaxed. 

It can be a dangerous weapon, just like the rest of him - I've never seen a dog who can manage to slam into three people going after a ball that was thrown in the opposite direction. And he doesn't even notice! It's like he's part pinball. Luckily, we don't have a coffee table for him to wipe clean with his tail.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doggiedad

looking at the AKC, SV, Dogue International, Standards and Tails,
Appendage Tales my dog has the perfect tail. my dogs tail
roughly measures 20", color matches his body, male tail syndrome
(it looks like a male tail not a female tail), sabre like.


----------



## grettasmom

Just a few min ago I had this conversation with my 6 year old son; him" I hate Gretta. She keeps knocking all my Star War Lego men off the table!" Me "Gretta can't help it. Her tail did it. Her front end doesn't know what her back end is doing!" Him, "She must fight for the Empire!"


----------

